# Ringgold GA - B&T F



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

OH NO - I just got another email listing dogs to be euthanized, and there is a GSD on the list.

Here is the info:

*A gorgeous female pure bred GSD spayed, young*

Tomorrow is kill day since Catoosa shelter in Ringgold, GA is very full!!! 

I asked for these to be held through the kill tomorrow, but they are living on borrowed time. 
They must move fast or they will put down as well. 

If anyone can help PLEASE contact the shelter. 

IF YOU CAN HELP, PLEASE SEND DARLA AN EMAIL. 
EMAIL DARLA OR MARLA WITH ANY QUESTIONS YOU MAY HAVE. SHE WILL GET BACK TO YOU AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! 

[email protected] 
[email protected] 

This shelter is 30 minutes south of Chattanooga, TN right off I-75. 
This is a rescue-friendly shelter. 
Catoosa County Animal Shelter 
101 Allmond Trail 
Ringgold, GA 30736 
Phone: 706-935-2454


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Please, please, can someone help her?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html

Please read the posting guidelines before posting in the Urgent and Non Urgent sections. They were setup to make navagating these forums easier and to keep track of the dogs better.


----------

